
Microsoft President to Trump: To Deport a DREAMer, You'll Have to Go Through Us - leephillips
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/09/05/548686695/250-apple-employees-among-thousands-at-risk-from-daca-cancellation
======
Boothroid
Is this supposed to be a good thing? Who the hell does Microsoft think it is
to dictate to a democratically elected government?

~~~
leephillips
I guess whether or not it's a good thing would be an interesting discussion.
Is civil disobedience sometimes a good thing? I think most people would say
"yes". But our examples have been by individuals. Is there a role for civil
disobedience by corporations?

~~~
Boothroid
The critical difference is that we get the chance to kick the government out
every now and then. I'm staggered at how relaxed people seem to be about so
much power being vested in these unaccountable entities. Sure it might seem
fantastic when they happen to be on the same side as you, but let's not forget
Enron, tobacco companies, Bhopal, Monsanto, roundup and colony collapse
disorder, Exxon Valdez - the list of bad corporate behaviour is not short.

